# I had to make a hard choice



## leighi123 (Nov 14, 2007)

I lost my baby today, because I chose to send him to a better place.
My husband threw my son and I out of the house with nothing, no job, no place to live, no friends. We had been having problems before that too. Its a long story.
anyway I chose to have an abortion, something I never thought I would do. It was a heartbreaking decision to make, but it was best for my son and I.
I couldnt bring another baby into this world knowing I couldnt take care of it. I considered adoption but being pregnant makes me so sick that I cant even get off the couch, let alone take care of my son and look for a job and a place to live. I have no medical insurance and $10 to my name, it just wouldnt have worked.
Anyway Im really sad over this, I have no one to talk to and the rest of my life was already screwed up as it is.
Im just trying to stay strong for my son, he is my whole world now.


----------



## LookMommy! (Jun 16, 2002)

I suggest you see a lawyer and social worker ASAP.


----------



## luckysam (Jan 12, 2008)

I am so so sorry.





















I am praying for you and your son, and sending so much love to you. You have been through so much, don't beat yourself up anymore. I wish I could do more for you, just know you are a good person, doing the best she can for herself and her son. Spirit doesn't ask for more than that.







Love and blessings to you.


----------



## mamajama (Oct 12, 2002)

I'm so sorry things are so hard for you right now and that you had to make such a difficult choice.

Take care of yourself and your little guy as much as possible for now and be patient with yourself as you heal and go through what will most likely be a bit of a hormonal roller coaster.

What kinds of supports do you have in place right now? Can the clinic where you had your abortion give you some leads for places to go and find some support?

Are you staying in a safe place?


----------



## Devaskyla (Oct 5, 2003)




----------



## tinybutterfly (May 31, 2004)




----------



## Sanguine (Sep 8, 2006)

is there a family crisis or domestic violence center you could talk to? someone who knows what resources are available for women in crisis?
Healing wishes for you and your son...


----------



## sebandg'smama (Oct 29, 2005)




----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

I'm so sorry for your loss and that you're in such a place. I agree- find a lawyer ASAP.

-Angela


----------



## blissful_maia (Feb 17, 2005)

Oh, mama.







I am so sorry you had to make this choice, and I'm sure you considered all aspects of the decision before you made it. I hope you and your son can thrive once you get through this difficult time, and I wish you strength and peace!


----------



## mama in the forest (Apr 17, 2006)

Aw mama.







I'm sorry for your loss. Take good care of yourself during this time.


----------



## JayJay (Aug 1, 2008)

Gosh I am sorry. I had an awful husband once too. I also managed to get away from him, but I wasn't pregnant at the time. I hope things work out for you like they have me - I fell together with a best friend of mine and now we're a family. May time have the same blessing for you. Hugs to you - my heart goes out to you. XX


----------



## TinyFrog (Jan 24, 2006)

Peace to you, you deserve it!


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

I'm so sorry


----------



## CookieMonsterMommy (Oct 15, 2002)

I'm sorry for your loss, too, mama.

Please don't be hard on yourself--you did what was best for you and your family.


----------



## Vancouver Mommy (Aug 15, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Please take care of yourself and your son. What a terrible situation to be in.


----------



## CanidFL (Jul 30, 2007)

I'm so sorry for what you had to go through









I agree to find a lawyer.


----------



## mamaChe (Feb 14, 2008)

You're not alone mama, I had to make the same choice recently. It's hard isn't it? To know just what you're giving up, but at the same time I think that makes it a little easier. A friend told me recently that the spirit world is in kind of a jumble right now, and that no one knows where to be. I had the distinct feeling that the soul that got through to me didn't mean to be there.

Your baby will find his way to someone who was meant to be. You did what was right for yourself and your family.

I've also found that it's difficult to allow yourself to grieve over something you chose, but it's just as important. Take care of yourself and your kiddo and give yourself some time and space to heal. You deserve it.

Good luck getting everything back on track. You are strong and brave and you can do it.


----------



## jeca (Sep 21, 2002)




----------



## NullSet (Dec 19, 2004)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Hesperia (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## hollycat (Aug 13, 2008)

sweetheart, it will get better. i promise. you can only do what you can do and handle what you can handle. big hugs to youl


----------



## eurobin (Aug 20, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss.







s


----------



## PGTlatte (Mar 7, 2004)

You have a lot to deal with right now.

You made the loving choice to take care of your son and yourself.










I hope that you will find the support and legal assistance that you need.


----------



## momz3 (May 1, 2006)




----------



## leighi123 (Nov 14, 2007)

I think that m little baby is in a better place, and that will forgive me one day. It was awful but I think it was best for us.

Im doing my best to move on with my life, and Levi gives me the strength to do that.

Thanks for all the hugs - I needed that.


----------



## readytobedone (Apr 6, 2007)

hugs to you, mama. it sounds like you're an awesome mother!


----------



## Sanguine (Sep 8, 2006)

more







to you. my mom had to make a lot of hard choices while getting away from her ex-husband... it was rough for us for a long time but we're both so much better now.
Stay strong and reach out for any help you can get. Peace to you and your son.


----------



## karmamama (Mar 5, 2008)

Dear Mama,

What a good mother you are!

You made a choice to be the best mother you can be, and that takes a lot of strength. I'm so sorry you were put in such a difficult position.

I have heard stories of aborted baby's spirits returning to their mothers in the future. Sometimes children have memories of the experience and tell their mothers. In these stories, the children ALWAYS understand.

Take Good Care of Yourself!


----------



## 1littlebit (Jun 1, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss! Be proud of yourself for doing what is best for you and your son. you are incredibly strong! please be gentle with yourself and allow yourself to grieve!


----------

